# Pumpernickel Toast TNT



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

This is so good and it also works well with Rye bread. It goes well as an appetizer as well with soups and salads. Take and freeze one whole  loaf of unsliced pumpernickel or rye bread My choice would be pumpernickel While frozen slice paper thin with sharp knife or meat slicer.Arrange in a single layer on ungreased cookie sheet. In a saucepan melt 1/4 lb of butter over low heat add 2 cloves crushed garlic and 1/2 cup fresh grated parm blend well. With pastry brush spread 1 side of bread with butter mixture. Bake in 325 oven til crisp about 15 min the edges will curl slightly. Cool and store in container til ready to serve. enjoy.Will make 30-40 pieces.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Now you're talking!!!! Yummy, love the sound of this recipe


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Now you're talking!!!! Yummy, love the sound of this recipe


 I just love pumppernicklel bread in any way shape or form It's so tasty. But finding it is hard and I need to be in the mood to drive around sooo rye usually wins out. I have the Pumppernicel with soup or in grilled cheese. Today I had some rye toasted with gorgonzola salad dressing on top.
yum yum yum
kades (ma)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 28, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I just love pumppernicklel bread in any way shape or form It's so tasty. But finding it is hard and I need to be in the mood to drive around sooo rye usually wins out. I have the Pumppernicel with soup or in grilled cheese. Today I had some rye toasted with gorgonzola salad dressing on top.
> yum yum yum
> kades (ma)


 
Pumpernickel is the best!!!!! I battle to find it lately too 
Rye is great but not as good. I like pumpernickel cheesaz. Mix mayo and german mustard and spread bread, top with chopped ham or bacon bits, chopped chives, chopped sundried tomato and sprinkle with a mixture of grated mozza and cheddar. Grill till golden and serve with green salad 
For a sweet treat I top with either chunky cottage cheese and youngberry jam or mature camembert and ripe fig preserve.
You're making me hungry


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Pumpernickel is the best!!!!! I battle to find it lately too
> Rye is great but not as good. I like pumpernickel cheesaz. Mix mayo and german mustard and spread bread, top with chopped ham or bacon bits, chopped chives, chopped sundried tomato and sprinkle with a mixture of grated mozza and cheddar. Grill till golden and serve with green salad
> For a sweet treat I top with either chunky cottage cheese and youngberry jam or mature camembert and ripe fig preserve.
> You're making me hungry


I just found this and so glad I did, Found a loaf of the pumpernickel in that small size we need for an appy some is in freezer the rest will be for me and me alone  Love your idea for a sweet treat. Camabert and fig YUMMERS
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 31, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I just found this and so glad I did, Found a loaf of the pumpernickel in that small size we need for an appy some is in freezer the rest will be for me and me alone  Love your idea for a sweet treat. Camabert and fig YUMMERS
> kades


 
Hope you like it  The cheezas are my favourite, love savoury foods most!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 31, 2012)

fried rye or pumpernickel bread is one of my favorite snacks.  fried in butter and lightly sprinkled with sea salt, or topped with chilled duck or bacon grease.  i remember in my childhood bedroom, the radiator was used, winter and summer, to dry slices of pumpernickel and rye bread.  the bread would go straight from the bag, right to the radiator top for a quick staling/drying process.  if you've never done this, you must know that stale pumpernickel bread and stale rye bread tastes completely different and far superior to, the breads when they are fresh.  the fresh bread we used for sandwiches only--if there was any left....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

vitauta said:


> fried rye or pumpernickel bread is one of my favorite snacks. fried in butter and lightly sprinkled with sea salt, or topped with chilled duck or bacon grease. i remember in my childhood bedroom, the radiator was used, winter and summer, to dry slices of pumpernickel and rye bread. the bread would go straight from the bag, right to the radiator top for a quick staling/drying process. if you've never done this, you must know that stale pumpernickel bread and stale rye bread tastes completely different and far superior to, the breads when they are fresh. the fresh bread we used for sandwiches only--if there was any left....


 I never had that pleasure, but I will now. Thanks Vit.
kades


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2012)

As much as I dislike bread, I find that a Reuben sandwich made with Pumpernickel is a great way to dine. There is a small restaurant near where I live and my sister and I used to go there all the time for their Rueben sandwiches on Pumpernickel.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> As much as I dislike bread, I find that a Reuben sandwich made with Pumpernickel is a great way to dine. There is a small restaurant near where I live and my sister and I used to go there all the time for their Rueben sandwiches on Pumpernickel.


 I think many people like Rubens I know I do. But I like them open faced please hand me a knife and fork
kades


----------



## chopper (Nov 1, 2012)

When I was a kid we used to get unsliced pumpernickel bread and a wedge of cheese. We would tear off a hunk of bread and a bit of cheese and munch away!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

chopper said:


> When I was a kid we used to get unsliced pumpernickel bread and a wedge of cheese. We would tear off a hunk of bread and a bit of cheese and munch away!


EMMMMMM only way to go there is nothing so good as a hunc of bread and a hunk of cheese.
Kades


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2012)

i could eat my way through life needing nothing besides hunks and wedges...and the occasional pull on a bottle of domestic white....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i could eat my way through life needing nothing besides hunks and wedges...and the occasional pull on a bottle of domestic white....


 I'll take a nice red and we can sit and chat OK?
kades


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'll take a nice red and we can sit and chat OK?
> kades




your On, kades girl!  let's choose a nice little spot at an outdoor cafe--perhaps in...new orleans maybe?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

vitauta said:


> your On, kades girl! let's choose a nice little spot at an outdoor cafe--perhaps in...new orleans maybe?


 Oh my one dream in life now NO at a  you pick it spot.
kades


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2012)

okay, then, the french quarter it is--the rue bourbon, at absolutely any hour....

kades, you bring the pumpernickel,i'll get the wines....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

vitauta said:


> okay, then, the french quarter it is--the rue bourbon, at absolutely any hour....
> 
> kades, you bring the pumpernickel,i'll get the wines....


 You got it. Pumpernickel it is.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I think many people like Rubens I know I do. But I like them open faced please hand me a knife and fork
> kades


 

I like all my sandwiches open faced. I don't like squashed food 
I absolutely hated school lunch, started packing my own in the first grade. I would always butter my bread and put my toppings seperatly and assemble my lunch at school. Guess the OCD started earlier than I thought.
I did everything myself from the age of 6, my mom just never did it right


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This is so good and it also works well with Rye bread. It goes well as an appetizer as well with soups and salads. Take and freeze one whole  loaf of unsliced pumpernickel or rye bread My choice would be pumpernickel While frozen slice paper thin with sharp knife or meat slicer.Arrange in a single layer on ungreased cookie sheet. In a saucepan melt 1/4 lb of butter over low heat add 2 cloves crushed garlic and 1/2 cup fresh grated parm blend well. With pastry brush spread 1 side of bread with butter mixture. Bake in 325 oven til crisp about 15 min the edges will curl slightly. Cool and store in container til ready to serve. enjoy.Will make 30-40 pieces.
> kades



Yum, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I like all my sandwiches open faced. I don't like squashed food
> I absolutely hated school lunch, started packing my own in the first grade. I would always butter my bread and put my toppings seperatly and assemble my lunch at school. Guess the OCD started earlier than I thought.
> I did everything myself from the age of 6, my mom just never did it right


 I made my sammies and lunches too. I hated butter and wanted DRY sammies so Half the bread got tossed if mom made them. I didn't care for chips but loved celery,and cucumber sticks. just 2 cookies or crackers and I was set. fussy kid was I My mom always was  wrong lunch wise.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

chopper said:


> When I was a kid we used to get unsliced pumpernickel bread and a wedge of cheese. We would tear off a hunk of bread and a bit of cheese and munch away!



Sounds good to me


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 3, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I made my sammies and lunches too. I hated butter and wanted DRY sammies so Half the bread got tossed if mom made them. I didn't care for chips but loved celery,and cucumber sticks. just 2 cookies or crackers and I was set. fussy kid was I My mom always was wrong lunch wise.
> kades


 

Sounds like me when I was young! I used to grow my own lettuce, cucumber and tomatoes. My lunch box usually consisted of cucumber sticks, baby tomatoes, lettuce, bread with a bit of real butter and dry fruit loops (didn't like them with milk) or Tuc crackers! My mom's sandwiches were always peanut butter and syrup or ham with ketchup and the bread was either soggy or soaked in hard syrup yuck!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds like me when I was young! I used to grow my own lettuce, cucumber and tomatoes. My lunch box usually consisted of cucumber sticks, baby tomatoes, lettuce, bread with a bit of real butter and dry fruit loops (didn't like them with milk) or Tuc crackers! My mom's sandwiches were always peanut butter and syrup or ham with ketchup and the bread was either soggy or soaked in hard syrup yuck!


 Both my grams had large lots full of goodies, cukes,maters, both kinds I loved the grape maters,lettuce loved it on  a samich with my fav mayo and either a ham slice thin no grissel,tuna and again mayo dill pickles chopped, and green onions left whole to munch with my samich.Slices of left over roast beef were fair game for a samich with mayo, Boy was I weird
kades


----------



## Soma (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks!

now, does anyone here make their own pumpernickel bread, or know where I can find a good recipe?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I like all my sandwiches open faced. I don't like squashed food
> I absolutely hated school lunch, started packing my own in the first grade. I would always butter my bread and put my toppings seperatly and assemble my lunch at school. Guess the OCD started earlier than I thought.
> I did everything myself from the age of 6, my mom just never did it right


Maybe you were Danish in a previous life. Danish lunchboxes are usually full of open-faced sandwiches.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 3, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Both my grams had large lots full of goodies, cukes,maters, both kinds I loved the grape maters,lettuce loved it on a samich with my fav mayo and either a ham slice thin no grissel,tuna and again mayo dill pickles chopped, and green onions left whole to munch with my samich.Slices of left over roast beef were fair game for a samich with mayo, Boy was I weird
> kades


 
You gotto be kidding me?! I ate my lettuce and all other salad sandwiches with mayo, pickles or both 
I also loved thin slices of ham with mustard, no grissel! I'd remove the fatty bits and so on from my slices of roast beef and the slices had to be thin. No chunky meat slices for me 
Pitty my mom's nothing like you  If I left the cooking up to her I would have grown up without knowing what a vegetable is 
Seems our food taste was even similar when we were kids!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2012)

Soma said:


> Sounds good, thanks!
> 
> now, does anyone here make their own pumpernickel bread, or know where I can find a good recipe?


 Soma, I've had this for years and never made it. I'll give it to you and hope it's what you are looking for.
MolassesPumpernickel bread.
@ tab. butter, 2 cups milk,1-1/2 tea. salt,1/2 cup dark molasses,1/2 cup warm water ( 110),2 pks dry yeast,1/3 cup packed dark brown sugar,1-1/2 cups whole bran cereal,3 cups rye flourand about 4-1/2 cups ap flour
1-egg yolk beaten with 1 tab. water.
In a small pan melt butter,stir in milk,salt,and molasses, set aside.
In large bowl,combine water,yeast and sugar til dissolved. Let stand til bubbly(about 15 min) Now add milk, mixture, brancereal, rye flour,and 2 cups of the a/p flour;beat til well blended. With wooden spoon,stir in about 1-1/2 cups  more of the a/p flour to make a stiff dough. Turn out the dough to a floured board and kneadtil smooth and shiny (about 15 min)  add flour as needed to stop sticking. Place dough in greased bowl,turn to grease all over. cover and let rise til doubled in size about 1-1/2 hrs. lightly punch down divide into 2 equal portions, knead each portion to release air. Now shape into a smooth ball and slightly flatten. Place each loaf on greased baking sheet for 15 min. Cover let rise for about 40 min it should double with razor blade or very sharp knife slash tops of bread make a tic tac toe design brush the tops with the egg/water bake in preheated oven at 350 for 30-35 min cool on racks. makes 2 round loaves.
Hope this works and I got it all down right.
kades


----------

